# Synaptics touchpad suddenly stopped working



## grahambanes (Jun 12, 2005)

I have a new Acer Aspire 1670 laptop which has worked fine for the past few weeks. However, I turned it on this morning (it worked fine last night) to find that my touchpad no longer works.

I don't feel this is a hardware issue in the sense that the touchpad has become unplugged from the internal PS/2 port, because the touchpad works for about 3-4 seconds after I log onto Windows/when the desktop loads up. That's the only time it works, it doesn't even work at the welcome/logon screen.

After those 3-4 seconds, something obviously happens that's preventing it from working.

I thought it might be my Wacom Graphire II graphics tablet, which is plugged in via USB 2. However, my touchpad and tablet have worked fine together for the past few weeks and have never caused any problems.

I unplugged the tablet, and uninstalled the tablet and touchpad drivers. I then rebooted, and - navigating around with the keyboard - reinstalled the touchpad drivers and rebooted. It still won't work.

Any ideas?


----------



## tauko (Jun 11, 2005)

I also have an acer laptop, a travelmate.

First of all you should be sure that the touchpad is enabled:

- in windows, press Fn+F7 (or the combination you have to activate/desactivate manually the touchpad)

- In the bios (press F2 when it appears the ACER screen when booting), be sure that the toupach is enabled

let's see if it's only this.

If not, go to My Computer Propeties -> open the device manager, and tell us if the touchpad appears with a "?" simbol (in the propieties of itself it tells if the driver is ok or not).


----------



## grahambanes (Jun 12, 2005)

Oh, you don't know how stupid I feel now...

I did Fn and F7 and, lo and behold, it works. Thank you!!


----------

